# Meghan dogs eye



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

just when i came on here today , i saw the pic of the mal with his eye removed i am assuming,
I dont remember seeing a post on what happened to this dogs eye? 
whats the story there?

sorry i spelt the name wrong, Megan Berry ..


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/rattlesnakes-20330/

Rattlesnakes, the specific post you are looking for is # 46.

Poor dog.


----------

